
List of words text-to-speech engines can't say correctly - Mindless2112
https://wiki.therofl98.co/wiki/List_of_words_the_text-to-speech_engines_can%27t_say_correctly
======
visarga
I was hoping to see 'live' on the list.

> I live in US.

vs

> I went to a live concert in US.

The Alex voice on macOS used to confuse them a lot.

Ah, and 'ML paper' read as 'millilitres paper'

------
terrycody
BTW, are there any available services but very easy to use for non-programmer?
I know Amazon polly and Wason, wason maybe better they got a free demo page
which you can use, but for Amazon polly, u have to pay and know how to code
and use their API, any other very good alternatives?

------
aaron695
A Bug Bounty comes to mind.

This sort of stuff could be crowd sourced better even without a bounty.

Why not dump part of the billions $ spent for the visually impaired on web
design instead into long lasting solutions like better text-to-speech.

I guess less opportunists to virtual signal is the real answer.

So you'd need a way to allow people to virtual signal to fix this, which also
possible, and in fact might be also a way to earn $.

